# A relic of a Zero!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Sometimes, the things you can find in your local hobby shop are better than going online and just looking for what you want. By that, I mean sometimes you find things you didn’t even know existed, let alone that you wanted! 

A while ago, I was in my LHS when I saw a bunch of old Farpro Japan kits. Sure, these ancient Aoshima exports aren’t great kits, but they’re interesting relics and they’re right up my alley! I bought a bunch of them, but I’ve got the Zero up on my site now. 

Check it out!

https://adamrehorn.wordpress.com/model-kits/out-of-box-reviews/farpro-172-a6m2-zero-oob/


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Thats cool... yeah its the same as the Aosima/Aoshima kit. I'm not sure of the heritage of all of the Aoshima planes, as the tooling is in different styles. The Zero is actually somewhat sort of half way decent given 1) its age and 2 ) how bad some of the other kits in the series were. The worst part is the thick, squashed, canopy. I have one of these kits laying around to build just for fun... The problem with them as fun builds is they are pretty crappy fit-wise and take a lot of puttying and sanding just to get them together.


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

This one came with two canopies; one open and one closed. I might build it into a two seater!


----------

